# Latest pics of Ronnie Coleman



## andreamin (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok, they might not be the latest, but they are taken in August when Big Ron was down in Singapore. So they are unseen and not circulated around the net.... yet.

The rest are at Ronnie Coleman Pics
Looking great in shades!






Contemplating a new car??





The king still has it!





Hop to Ronnie Coleman Pics for the rest.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 1, 2010)

Big ron is my hero.  

One question about the guy, does he always walk around with a banana sling ready to rip his pants off for pictures?


----------



## andreamin (Oct 1, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Big ron is my hero.
> 
> One question about the guy, does he always walk around with a banana sling ready to rip his pants off for pictures?



er, no?


----------



## @(almost)ANYcost (Oct 1, 2010)

WOW - very impressive. Striations in pecs AFTER two years of semi-retirement!? Awesome.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Oct 1, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Big ron is my hero.
> 
> One question about the guy, does he always walk around with a banana sling ready to rip his pants off for pictures?





andreamin said:


> er, no?



If by no, you mean yes. 

Glad to see that he's still working on that comeback, and still looks like a monster.


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 1, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## suprfast (Oct 1, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> If by no, you mean yes.
> 
> Glad to see that he's still working on that comeback, and still looks like a monster.



He will get my vote.  I love his attitude always seeming laid back.


----------



## brandonp005 (Oct 2, 2010)

he will always be a beast!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting this!

From the blog: 






YouTube Video


----------



## twarrior (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's a few more gym pics of Ronnie that were posted in August. 

Ronnie Coleman in Singapore - Bodybuilding.com Forums.

He's damn huge!!


----------

